
Amiga: Legal Woes and Some Announcements - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMqy12dTzlA
======
doener
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/azvhwz/amiga_legal_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/azvhwz/amiga_legal_drama_wellsummarized_with_a_surprise/)

